# Gregory in Seattle



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

I just added an entry on my website  concerning Gregory. He is on my lap right now dozing. It's the middle of the night and he should be hunkered down in his cage, but he seems to really feel calmed by human contact. He was pacing in his cage and poking his beak out toward me, so I let him out and set him on my lap. He gets tangled in my hair when he's on my shoulder. He really likes getting on shoulders. Really fun bird!
Monica


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so glad Gregory has a forever home. He is a very lucky bird to have found good humans to care for him.
Thank you, Monica and cap'n for all you did for this little guy.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Gregory's trip and new home.*

Hi Monica 

Glad Gregory did well on the trip and he will make the adjustment in time. He is indeed a very loving pigeon, and is dependent on close human contact in his daily life.

My thanks goes to you, Monica & your husband, for giving Gregory a permanent loving home, and to Rich and his wife for giving him the love, care and support he needed until a permanent home could be found.

Please keep us updated on Gregory, and whether he does turn out to be a girl.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I had been wondering about Gregory and I'm happy to hear he's doing well. maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Monica,

Glad to hear that Gregory is settling in. It must be so sweet to have a pigeon who loves to interact with you. I'm sure it won't take too long for him to get used to his new home. Best wishes to all of you.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Monica, 

Best wishes to you with your new pigeon, Gregory, he's a cutie! Hopefully he and your blind pigeon will strike up a life long friendship as well


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

*Flightsuit*

Some of you have expressed interest in flightsuits. Gregory is really interesting in exploring the apartment, and doesn't like being in his cage very much. I fitted him with one of the flightsuites I have and found he adapted to it well, better than any of my othere pigeons. Still, I think he was annoyed with me as I slipped it on him. He misses Rich, but getting used to his new home. He sometimes nice, sometimes sulky, sometimes a little mean, but never afraid. Here he is amongst some of the pigeon supplies.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the pic, Monica. He is an adorable pij.
Looks like he is very interested in all the goodies you have there for "him".

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Monica,

Thanks for the picture, he could be a model for the flight suit, fits him well. He is a curious, active, and delightful bird, isn't he?
He will keep you on your toes!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

*Izze and Gregory*

My biggest worry is if Gregory will get along with Izze. Izze is blind, so I'm worried that he may have to stay alone. I've seen Gregory and Izze exchange a few pecks and slaps. I worry for Izze, though he has shown himself better and defending himself than I had expected. I'm very protective of Izze and sometimes I think I'm nuts for even thinking of having him with another pigeon, but I do like the idea of Izze having some sort of companionship while my husband and I are out.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sure they will get along eventually. 
All the birds I introduced to my pets had to sort out their differences first, but were fine after that.

Izzy will appreciate some company when you and hubby are out, I am sure.

Reti


----------

